# mehrere Java Klassen in einer Datei



## che (4. Feb 2005)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mehrere Klasse in einer Datei schreiben. Soweit ich weiß kann höchstens eine Datei public sein. Meine Frage jetzt: Woher weiß ich welche das ist und unter welchen Namen ich die Datei mit den vielen Klassen speichern soll? Und noch eine Frage: Sobald ich eine Klasse auf public stelle, meckert der Compiler, dass diese Klasse in einer externen Datei gespeichert werden muss. Was soll ich tun?


----------



## Sky (4. Feb 2005)

Ganz einfach:

PublicClass.java:

```
// erst die Imports...
// ...

public class PublicClass {
//...
}

class anotherClass {
//...
}

class anotherClass1 {
//...
}
```


----------



## foobar (4. Feb 2005)

> Woher weiß ich welche das ist und unter welchen Namen ich die Datei mit den vielen Klassen speichern soll?


Die Datei muß den Namen der öffentlichen Kasse tragen.



> Sobald ich eine Klasse auf public stelle, meckert der Compiler, dass diese Klasse in einer externen Datei gespeichert werden muss. Was soll ich tun?


Entweder du speicherst die Klasse in einer eigenen Datei oder du setzt den Modifier auf packagescoped.


```
// packagescoped
class MyClass
{
}
```


----------



## che (4. Feb 2005)

Vielen Dank! Diese Informationen helfen auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Stefan1200 (4. Feb 2005)

Falls man das mißachtet, gibt der Compiler aber eine passende Fehlermeldung aus, damit man das sofort merkt.


----------

